# Audio Clipping Multi-room recordings



## dalygnus (Feb 15, 2011)

I have 3 Premiers and wireless g routers. When using any device to watch a show recorded on another device, I get sound clipping on HD recorded shows. SD shows play fine. I am Verizon FiOS. A call to TiVO customer service pointed the finger at Verizon but I am not confident they are the problem. Verizon says my throughput exceeds specs. I have no issues with streaming Netflix HD and Amazon Prime HD through TiVo and my Roku services work fine. I only have a TiVo multi-room issue. Verizon wants to sell me a new 800meg router for $200. I am also considering the wireless n routers through TiVO. I'm OK with the expense for either or both options but I would like to have some confidence they will fix the problem. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Can you not just add your own router to a bridged modem. I have never liked the combo modem/router options especially when provided by the ISP. You get this, updated are dependent on the ISP and their pricing, your at their greedy mercy.


----------



## dalygnus (Feb 15, 2011)

PCurry57 said:


> Can you not just add your own router to a bridged modem. I have never liked the combo modem/router options especially when provided by the ISP. You get this, updated are dependent on the ISP and their pricing, your at their greedy mercy.


Thanks PC. I should let you know that I am a 68 year old oldfart struggling (but having fun) to keep up with technology. "Adding my own router to a bridged modem" is outside my vortex of understanding. I am willing to try things so if I could trouble you to be more specific I might give it a go. Are you saying to ditch the Verizon provided router and add a modem? That might be a little scary for me because I like having folks to blame (other than me) when things don't work.


----------

